# UV-Aktive Köder - Was ist drann?



## Fr33 (11. Dezember 2015)

In leztzter Zeit ist mir aufgefallen, dass bei vielen Gummiködern immer der Zusatz mit dabei steht, ob das entsprechende Dekor UV-Aktiv ist oder nicht. 






Das geht inzwischen soweit, dass man meinen könnte UV-Nicht-Aktive Köder werden gar nicht mehr kauft und verwendet.


Was ist denn an dem Mythos eig drann? Meiner Meinung weiss man doch bis heute noch gar nicht so wirklich, welche Farbspektren unsere heimischen Räuber überhaupt wahrnehmen. Oder habe ich hier was verpasst?


Mir ist natürlich auch schon aufgefallen, dass gewisse Farben unter UV / bzw. Schwarzlicht leuchten wie sonst was. Teils auch Dekore (Motoroil), was man bei normalen Licht gar nicht hätte vermutet.


Wie ist eure Meinung zu dem Thema? Fangt ihr mehr damit? Oder geht das Thema an euch vorbei?


----------



## Purist (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: UV-Aktive Köder - Was ist drann?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Oder geht das Thema an euch vorbei?



Genau das, außer auf hoher See halte ich das für reines Marketinggeschwätz. Meist kommt das auch noch von den gleichen Leuten, die der Kundschaft auch schwarze Wobbler andrehen. Zufall? #c


----------



## bavariabeni (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: UV-Aktive Köder - Was ist drann?*

Ich denke uv aktive köder sind in trüberen gewässern sinnvoll weil das uv licht die köder zum leuchtn bringt.
Seid ihr schon mit ner uv Lampe über eure Köder geleuchtet oder  habt ihr schon n gufi mit der farbe motoroil ins wasser gehalten  man merkt sofort dass  die farbe aggressiver wird

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rannebert (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: UV-Aktive Köder - Was ist drann?*

Gut so, dass es dabei steht, muss ich nicht immer mit meiner UV-Leuchte im Laden Köder bestrahlen. :q

Das Farbspektrum, das unsere heimischen Räuber sehen können spielt dabei aber auch keine so grosse Rolle.
Nur weil Köder UV-Aktiv sind, heisst das ja nicht, dass ein Fisch auch UV-Licht sehen können müsste, damit das was bringt. Ganz im Gegenteil, das UV-Licht wird in längerwelliges Licht umgewandelt, und so leuchtet ein Köder in Motoroil dann grünlich vor sich hin, und das ist sicherlich eine Farbe, die der gemeine Fisch sehen kann. Es wird schon einer der Gründe sein, warum genau das eine so gängige und fängige Farbe ist. 

Zwingend mehr fangen damit? Schwierig zu sagen. Der wahre Vorteil von UV-Aktiven Ködern wird vermutlich erst bei sehr tiefem, klaren Wasser wie auf hoher See oder sehr trüber Suppe zum Vorschein kommen. Bei letzterem fische ich allerdings fast automatisch mit schockigeren Farben, die dann in der Regel auch UV-Aktiv sind. Von daher lässt sich für mich da schwierig eine klare Antwort drauf geben.

Ich zumindest habe eine gesunde Mischung zwischen aktiv und nichtaktiv in der Box.


----------



## Franz_16 (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: UV-Aktive Köder - Was ist drann?*

Hier ist mal schön zu sehen, was damit gemeint ist 






Ich habe eine kleine UV-Lampe und schaue mir die Köder gerne unter der UV-Lampe an, bevor ich sie kaufe. 

Ich fange mit den UV-aktiven-Ködern auch verhältnismäßig gut.

Achja... es würde alles so schön passen. 

Problem: Mein persönlich erfolgreichster Zandergummi überhaupt, ist kein bisschen UV-aktiv.


----------



## Angler9999 (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: UV-Aktive Köder - Was ist drann?*



bavariabeni schrieb:


> Ich denke uv aktive köder sind in trüberen gewässern sinnvoll weil das uv licht die köder zum leuchtn bringt.
> Seid ihr schon mit ner uv Lampe über eure Köder geleuchtet oder  habt ihr schon n gufi mit der farbe motoroil ins wasser gehalten  man merkt sofort dass  die farbe aggressiver wird
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk



Woher kommt das UV-Licht Nachts? Haben die Fische im Dunkeln immer ne UV-Lampe dabei?
Ich habe mir einen UV Stift gekauft. Ja .... und ich kann keinen Unterschied bei gleichem Köder feststellen.


...und ja die Farbe hält und leuchtet gut auf den Ködern, ähnlich wie ein Edding.


----------



## jkc (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: UV-Aktive Köder - Was ist drann?*

Hi, wie bei allen Farben denke ich, dass die meiste Zeit, die Psyche zu beruhigen da noch die wichtigste Eigenschaft ist.
Ich fische einfach die Farben die ich mag und das fast immer stur, losgelöst von Fängen anderer Kollegen. Ich sehe da auch keine Unterschiede im Fangerfolg. 
In meiner anglerischen Laufbahn habe ich es erst zwei mal erlebt, dass ich einer bestimmten Farbe deutliche Vorteile allen anderen gegenüber zugesprochen hätte. Diese waren (wahrscheinlich zufällig?) UV-Aktiv.
Auch unter schlechtesten Sichtbedingungen habe ich schon gut auf vollkommen unscheinbare Farben gefangen. Ergo ist meine Haltung: Farbe ist zu 98% unbedeutend für den Fangerfolg...

Grüße
JK


----------



## PirschHirsch (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: UV-Aktive Köder - Was ist drann?*

Für mich sind die Art der Druckentwicklung (Action, Low Action, No Action, Weniger-als-No-Action = z. B. subtilst tentakelnde Creature am DS) in Verbindung mit der jeweiligen Ködergröße und -führung (dazu natürlich auch passendes Kopfgewicht plus Hakengröße bei Jigmontage) viel wichtiger als UV-aktiv oder nicht.

Ein gut gewählter, sinnvoll montierter und effektiv geführter Köder in Naturfarbe fängt IMO immer besser als komplett Neben-der-Kapp und/oder mies montiert mit UV-Effekt.

Sofern Systemabstimmung und -bedienung nicht stimmen, reißen es 9687575 Funzel-Farben auch nicht raus.


----------



## Purist (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: UV-Aktive Köder - Was ist drann?*



jkc schrieb:


> Diese waren (wahrscheinlich zufällig?) UV-Aktiv.
> Auch unter schlechtesten Sichtbedingungen habe ich schon gut auf vollkommen unscheinbare Farben gefangen. Ergo ist meine Haltung: Farbe ist zu 98% unbedeutend für den Fangerfolg...



Warum reden alle von "Erfolgsfarben" und fragen sich nicht zuerst, ob eine der "superfängigen" bunten Köderfarben die Fische auch abschrecken könnte? 

Genauso sieht's bei UV aus, warum werden so viele Fische ohne UV-reflektierende Farbe der Köder- und warum werden welche damit gefangen? Weil es völlig egal ist, daher sehe ich auch die Beschäftigung damit als reine Zeitverschwendung. Eine Ausnahme würden Räuber bilden, deren Futterfische auch UV-Strahlen reflektieren oder sie sogar erzeugen, aber Weißfische hält natürlich keiner der Zanderangler unter eine UV Lampe 

Farben spielen bei der Dressur eine Rolle, z.B. wenn die Fische anfangen eine bestimmte Farbe zu meiden, weil sie sie mit Hakenkontakt in Verbindung bringen. Da ist immer noch derjenige im Vorteil, der nur auf Naturfarben setzt, denn deren völlige Meidung würde einen Raubfisch auf längere Sicht das Leben kosten.


----------



## Alex.k (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: UV-Aktive Köder - Was ist drann?*

Ich habe eher Erfahrungen gemacht, dass die gedeckten oder sogar dunkle Farben bei Nacht besser funktionieren. Bei einem Angler habe ich vor gut 10 Jahren beobachten können, wie er in der Nacht auf Zander mit nahezu schwarz/braunen Ködern geangelt hat. Seit dem bin ich überzeugt, dass die knalligen Farben eher sich für Fischsuche gut eignen und den Fisch provozieren können. Am besten sind immer noch gedeckte und natürliche Kunstköder, also Köder die den Fischbestand imitieren. 

Die Amerikaner sehr gerne Köder in "Motoroil". Diese unterscheiden sich in den Farbe und nicht alle eignen sich für tiefe Gewässer.

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, die Fische werden eher dadurch verscheucht, da es für sie ungewöhnlich ist. 

Fazit: Alles nur Marketing, um sich von der Konkurrenz abzusetzen. Das gleiche gilt für Kunstköder mit Fischgeruch. Wobei, da konnte ich beobachten: Zerbissene Kunstköder werden einfach besser genommen und sind viel fängiger. 

Grüße.


----------



## Ein_Angler (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: UV-Aktive Köder - Was ist drann?*

Was hier rum theoriert wird. |uhoh:

Wer sagt den das Fische das gleiche Farbspektrum sehen wie wir Menschen, es gibt eigentlich gar keine Farben, die entstehen eh nur im Gehirn. Frag mal einen rot/grün Blinden ob er eine rote Rose sehen kann. Nein kann er nicht er sieht an der stelle nix. Also kommt es auf die Rezeptoren im Auge an, welche Farbe gesehen werden kann oder wahrgenommen wird. Es gibt Fische die UV Licht sehen können und andere wiederum nicht.
Beim Barsch bin ich mir sicher das er UV sehen kann und darauf reagiert, probier mal einen Limetreuse Shaker bei Nacht da gehen Barsche voll drauf ab. Und Motoroil ist so UV aktiv wie kaum ein anderer Köder, an Land ist der einfach nur Braun, kaum im Wasser fängt er an wie neongrüne Kühlwasserflüssigkeit auszusehen.


----------



## Rannebert (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: UV-Aktive Köder - Was ist drann?*



Ein_Angler schrieb:


> Es gibt Fische die UV Licht sehen können und andere wiederum nicht.
> Beim Barsch bin ich mir sicher das er UV sehen kann und darauf reagiert, probier mal einen Limetreuse Shaker bei Nacht da gehen Barsche voll drauf ab.



Dann ist deine Theorie also, dass der Köder UV-Licht aussendet und darum so fängig ist? Oder wo kommt das UV-Licht bei Nacht her, das entweder vom Köder reflektiert, geschluckt oder in längerwelliges Licht umgewandelt wird?


----------



## Alex.k (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: UV-Aktive Köder - Was ist drann?*



Ein_Angler schrieb:


> Was hier rum theoriert wird. |uhoh:


Was heißt Theorie? Hier berichtet jeder von seinen Erfahrungen. Oder gelten nur deine Erfahrungen und deine Gummifisch-Farben-Philosophie? |supergri

Grüße.


----------



## jkc (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: UV-Aktive Köder - Was ist drann?*



Ein_Angler schrieb:


> ... Frag mal einen rot/grün Blinden ob er eine rote Rose sehen kann. Nein kann er nicht er sieht an der stelle nix....


Hm, ich denke eher, der sieht ne Rose und kann Dir nicht sagen ob die rot oder grün ist...

Grüße JK


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: UV-Aktive Köder - Was ist drann?*

Auf Dorsch habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht (im Nachhinein, beim Köder überprüfen auf UV) dass die erfolgreichsten Köder (ob Gummi oder Pilker) UV-aktiv waren.

Salmoniden sollen auch Rezeptoren haben, die UV-Licht wahrnehmen können (>>erfolgreiche Lachsschleppköder), ob das auch im Süßwasser gilt, weiss ich nicht.

Grundsätzlich denke ich, dass es viele Faktoren gibt, die den Beissreiz auslösen können, UV-Licht kann zumindest bei einigen Fischarten einer sein..

Beim Dorsch bin ich mir sicher (s.o.)


----------



## zanderzone (11. Dezember 2015)

Völlig egal! Wackelt nix, beißt nix! Das ist die Devise! 
Entscheidend ist für mich die Qualität des Gummis und nicht ob er UV aktiv ist!


----------



## Alex.k (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: UV-Aktive Köder - Was ist drann?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auf Dorsch habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht (im Nachhinein, beim Köder überprüfen auf UV) dass die erfolgreichsten Köder (ob Gummi oder Pilker) UV-aktiv waren.


Klar. Einige Meeresfische streuen in der Tiefe Biolumineszenz aus. Die Dorsche kennen das und reagieren darauf bzw. können anhand der Farbe unterscheiden. Zudem haften einige Bakterien an den Fischen, die wiederum Licht unter Wasser erzeugen können. Im Meer/Ozean ist es vorstellbar!

Grüße.


----------



## Ein_Angler (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: UV-Aktive Köder - Was ist drann?*



Alex.k schrieb:


> Was heißt Theorie? Hier berichtet jeder von seinen Erfahrungen. Oder gelten nur deine Erfahrungen und deine Gummifisch-Farben-Philosophie? |supergri
> 
> Grüße.



Du verstehst das falsch, wenn einer schon schreibt, "Woher kommt das UV-Licht Nachts? Haben die Fische im Dunkeln immer ne UV-Lampe dabei?", Dann weiss man das er den total falschen Ansatz hat. Vielleicht wird hier auch UV und Fluoreszenz durcheinandergebracht. Wir brauchen Hilfsmittel um UV zu sehen aber es gibt Tiere die das von sich aus können.
Aber es gibt gute Artikel die man sich durchlesen kann, die das Sehspektrum der Tiere beschreibt, auch gibt es Dokus dazu die auf ARTE liefen. War wohl ein bisschen harsch, aber von sich auf andere schliessen ist auch nicht gut, wie der Kollege 9999.



zanderzone schrieb:


> Völlig egal! Wackelt nix, beißt nix! Das ist die Devise!
> Entscheidend ist für mich die Qualität des Gummis und nicht ob er UV aktiv ist!



Tagsüber gebe ich dir recht, aber nachts nimmer, obwohl Motoroil einer meiner besten Hechtköder tagsüber ist.


----------



## kati48268 (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: UV-Aktive Köder - Was ist drann?*



Ein_Angler schrieb:


> Vielleicht wird hier auch UV und Fluoreszenz durcheinandergebracht. Wir brauchen Hilfsmittel um UV zu sehen aber es gibt Tiere die das von sich aus können.


So schaut's aus.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: UV-Aktive Köder - Was ist drann?*



Ein_Angler schrieb:


> Wir brauchen Hilfsmittel um UV zu sehen aber es gibt Tiere die das von sich aus können.



http://www.wissenschaft-aktuell.de/...koennen_doch_UV_Licht_sehen1771015589494.html


----------



## Angler9999 (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: UV-Aktive Köder - Was ist drann?*



Ein_Angler schrieb:


> Du verstehst das falsch, wenn einer schon schreibt, "Woher kommt das UV-Licht Nachts? Haben die Fische im Dunkeln immer ne UV-Lampe dabei?", Dann weiss man das er den total falschen Ansatz hat. Vielleicht wird hier auch UV und Fluoreszenz durcheinandergebracht. Wir brauchen Hilfsmittel um UV zu sehen aber es gibt Tiere die das von sich aus können.
> Aber es gibt gute Artikel die man sich durchlesen kann, die das Sehspektrum der Tiere beschreibt, auch gibt es Dokus dazu die auf ARTE liefen. War wohl ein bisschen harsch, aber von sich auf andere schliessen ist auch nicht gut, wie der Kollege 9999.


 


 Warum dein Ton in meine Richtung? Ich habe weder dich noch andere angegriffen.

 Mit Sicherheit habe ich das nicht verwechselt. (UV und Fluoreszenz) Korrigiert mich bitte. Soweit ich weiß wird das UV Licht von der Sonne erzeugt. Die ist Nacht auf der anderen Seite der Kugel. Das bisschen was noch da ist reicht meiner Meinung nicht für die Ausleuchtung unter Wasser. 

 Da UV Gegenstände nicht selbst leuchten, sondern nur diese reflektieren wenn diese Angestrahlt werden, liegt es Nahe das sie kaum bemerkt werden. Es sei denn sie werden ausreichend angestrahlt. Bei Vollmond könnte dies so sein.


----------



## ajotas (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: UV-Aktive Köder - Was ist drann?*

und der UV-aktive Gummi erzeugt nun Licht ????ß oder ist es nicht so, dass er UV-*AKTIV ist*, und daher eine externe Lichtquelle ihn zum Leuchten bringen muss, dass das UV-aktive Material überhaupt wirken kann (Sonne, städtische Lichtquellen etc?) ?


----------



## thanatos (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: UV-Aktive Köder - Was ist drann?*



Purist schrieb:


> Genau das, außer auf hoher See halte ich das für reines Marketinggeschwätz. Meist kommt das auch noch von den gleichen Leuten, die der Kundschaft auch schwarze Wobbler andrehen. Zufall? #c



auf solchen firlefanz kann man echt verzichten ,na ok
der glaube versetzt berge.
aber ein kleiner irrtum von dir ! schwarze spinnköder in fast stockedusterer nacht haben mir schon so manchen guten fisch gebracht,ist wie mit den posen die schwarzen sieht man bei einsetzender dunkelheit am längsten.


----------



## Fischkunst Extrem (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: UV-Aktive Köder - Was ist drann?*

Der Fehler an der Sache liegt zumeist daran das ein Mensch den Fisch nicht als Fisch sieht, sondern auch als Mensch. 
Gerade in trüben Gewässern verlassen Sich die Fische auf Ihr Seitenlinienorgan und Geruch. 
Das ein schwarzer Wobbler gut fängt liegt daran das Sie nur eine Kontur erkenne, Ihr Seitenlinienorgan aber meldet "Hols Dir!"

Anders verhaltet sich zum Beispiel mit Rgenbogenforellen welche einen natürlichen Beissreflex haben. Die Optik sagt Ihnen "Hols Dir!"
Bio: Hier sei erwähnt das die Regenbogenforellen nur fälschlicherweise ein Salmonide, also eine verwandte des atlantischen Lachses ist. Sie ist an sich kein heimischer Fisch sondern ist mit dem Pazifischen Lachs verwandt.


----------



## Purist (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: UV-Aktive Köder - Was ist drann?*



thanatos schrieb:


> der glaube versetzt berge.
> aber ein kleiner irrtum von dir ! schwarze spinnköder in fast stockedusterer nacht haben mir schon so manchen guten fisch gebracht,



Du sagst es doch selbst: Der Glaube versetzt Berge. Probiere einmal silberne Kunstköder in der Dämmerung und Nachts- du wirst dich wundern, welch manch guten Fisch die bringen.



thanatos schrieb:


> ist wie mit den posen die schwarzen sieht man bei einsetzender dunkelheit am längsten.



Das ist den Fischen egal, die haben es im Alltag auch nicht mit schwarzen Futterfischen zu tun und fangen die trotzdem abends/nachts.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: UV-Aktive Köder - Was ist drann?*

http://science.orf.at/stories/1733695
Entweder man glaubt an Farben oder eben nicht.

Wer an Farben glaubt (egal welche), für den hat eben auch UV ne Relevanz.

Zu sagen, es hat keine Relevanz, nur weil der Mensch UV nicht sehen kann, kann man behaupten..

Ist so, wie wenn wenn jemand der kein Rot oder Grün sehen kann kann, behauptet, diese Farben wären nicht relevant....

Nachgewiesen ist eben, dass viele Fische UV sehen können.


----------



## Purist (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: UV-Aktive Köder - Was ist drann?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nachgewiesen ist eben, dass viele Fische UV sehen können.



UV sehen und auf UV reagieren, sind zwei paar Schuhe. Erst mit einem wissenschaftlichen Beleg, dass Zander/Hecht/Barsch UV sehen können und es zur Futterfischjagd nutzen, kann man derartigen Ködern einen "Mehrnutzen" zuschreiben. Leuchten die Köfis unter einer UV Lampe oder nicht? Solange alle, die sich nicht darum scheren ob ihr Köder UV starkt reflektiert, aber genauso fangen, ist das ein Witz.

Warum klemmen Nachtspinnangler eigentlich mehrheitlich keine Knicklichter in die Gufis/Wobbler?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: UV-Aktive Köder - Was ist drann?*

Nix sehen und nicht reagieren ist jedenfalls wahrscheinlicher als sehen und nicht reagieren..

Was haben eigentlich Knicklichter mit UV zu tun?

UV ist schlicht eine Farbe wie rot, grün, schwarz, gelb etc. das hat rein gar nix mit (selbst)leuchtend oder Fluoreszenz zu tun....

Nur ist UV halt Farbe in einer anderen (längeren) Wellenlänge als für Menschen sichtbare (Gegensatz: kurze Wellenlänge, auch ausserhalb menschlicher Wahrnehmung: Infrarot)..

Auch puristisch gesehen ist das eigentlich recht einfache Physik..............

Ultraviolett geht von 
Extremes UV	EUV	 Wellenlängebereich 121–10 nm
bis
Nahes UV („Schwarzlicht“)	UV-A	 Wellenlängenbereich: 380–315 nm

Für Menschen sichtbares Licht geht nach Ultraviolett los von Blau (ab 380 nm)  bis Rot (bis 750 nm), daran anschliessend dann das auch nicht mehr menschlich wahrnehmbares Infrarot von 780 bis 1.400 nm..


----------



## thanatos (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: UV-Aktive Köder - Was ist drann?*

das hast du sicher von google und nicht aus deinem kochbuch
:m


----------



## Fischkunst Extrem (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: UV-Aktive Köder - Was ist drann?*

Zu beachten ist das einige Sachen vermischt wurden.
UV ist ein hohes Lichtspektrum.
Fluoreszierende Köder leuchten in einer sichtbaren Farbe.
Der Motoroil Köder leuchtet auch in einer sichtbaren Farbe. Wird nur durch UV Licht aktiviert.

Je höher die Lichtfrequenz umso besser kann Sie Wasser durchdringen. Sprich um so tiefer ist Sie für den Fisch noch sichtbar.

Die meisten Fische können etwas UV sehen. Aber Fische sehen allgemein oft nicht sehr gut. Das liegt auch daran das die Fische keine Pupillen haben. Dies merkt man auch oft bei Hechten und Zandern das diese  bei starker Sonne sehr tief stehen oder falls das Gewässer nicht tief ist sich im Schatten oder Kraut verstecken. Die starke Sonne blendet Sie ganz einfach. 

Eine passende Köderfarbe würde demnach auch sehr von der Wassertiefe und der Trübheit des Gewässers abhängig sein.
Auch die Begebenheiten der allgemeinen Wassertiefen sind wichtig. Auch ein klein wenig wie stark die Sonne scheint und ob die Wasseroberfläche Glatt oder wellig ist. 

Interessant wäre es mit einem Echolot die Tiefe des Fisches zu bestimmen. Dann dort die Lichtverhältnisse messen.
Mit dem Ergebnis dann die passende Köderfarbe auswählen und testen ob es erfolgreich ist. 
Vermutlich würde sich nur so die Thematik wirklich beantworten lassen. 

Geldgeber lassen sich hierfür vermutlich nur finden wenn man aus den Ergebnissen eine Apperatur baut oder ein Echolot erweitert welche dem Laien die richtige Köderfarbe und am besten Type vorschlägt. 
Bei Kosten von meist 10 Euro für 4 Ködern und bei 100 Farben/Formen oder gar noch mehr  würde da durchaus viel Umsatz drin stecken


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: UV-Aktive Köder - Was ist drann?*



thanatos schrieb:


> das hast du sicher von google und nicht aus deinem kochbuch
> :m


Den Grundsatz ausm Kopf (hatte das Thema schon mal mit nem Biologen diskutiert), die genauen nm - Zahlen aus Google..


----------



## mieze691 (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: UV-Aktive Köder - Was ist drann?*

Die Farben werden durch Absorption so stark reduziert, dass man Rot ab 3 m, Orange ab 5 m, Gelb ab 8 m, Violett ab 18 m, Grün ab 35 m und Blau ab 60 m nicht mehr erkennen kann." siehe auch: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tauchphysik
Am Ende ist dann alles grau oder schwarz!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: UV-Aktive Köder - Was ist drann?*

Und UV ist noch langwelliger als Blau und kann daher wohl noch tiefer wahrgenommen werden..


----------



## Alex.k (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: UV-Aktive Köder - Was ist drann?*



Fischkunst Extrem schrieb:


> Interessant wäre es mit einem Echolot die Tiefe des Fisches zu bestimmen. Dann dort die Lichtverhältnisse messen.
> Mit dem Ergebnis dann die passende Köderfarbe auswählen und testen ob es erfolgreich ist.
> Vermutlich würde sich nur so die Thematik wirklich beantworten lassen.


Viel zu aufwendig und nicht aussagekräftig. Man macht das unter Test-Bedienungen in mehreren Aquarien mit verschiedenen Fischen (Größe/Alter). 

Die Fische werden mit Futter auf Farben dressiert und später die Farben in Kategorien eingeteilt und einem Spektralbereich zugeordnet. 

Die Wassertiefe ist überhaupt nicht notwendig. Ein Spektralgenerator kann über Lichtwellenleiter die richtige Farbe ins Aquarium produzieren. Bei bestimmten Versuchen muss natürlich der Raum verdunkelt und auch das Aquarium zugeklebt werden, um Streulicht zu vermeiden.

Danach weißt du, welche Fische erkennen können und bis welchen Wellenbereich sehen können. 

Grüße.


----------



## kati48268 (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: UV-Aktive Köder - Was ist drann?*



Purist schrieb:


> UV sehen und auf UV reagieren, sind zwei paar Schuhe.


Es wäre ein Novum, wenn die Natur Lebewesen mit Fähigkeiten ausstattet, die diese dann überhaupt nicht nutzen.


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und UV ist noch langwelliger als Blau und kann daher wohl noch tiefer wahrgenommen werden..


So sieht's wohl aus.



mieze691 schrieb:


> Die Farben werden durch Absorption so stark reduziert, dass man Rot ab 3 m, ...http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tauchphysik
> Am Ende ist dann alles grau oder schwarz!


Und da kommen dann trotzdem Phänomene wie bei Kutterfahrten: 
auf rote Pilker wird in Tiefen gefangen, in denen rot auch zu dunkelgrau mutiert, auf andere Farben, die ebenfalls dunkelgrau werden, nicht.

Das ist eine der schönen Eigenschaften des Angelns, dass die Praxis oft anders aussieht, als sie wissenschaftlich betrachtet sein sollte.


----------



## Gert-Show (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: UV-Aktive Köder - Was ist drann?*

Aus meiner Praxis: Ich beangle ausschließlich Zander und ich verwende uv-aktive Köder, insbesondere bei eingetrübtem Wasser und/oder Dämmerung bzw. Dunkelheit. 
 Das insbesondere Barsch und Zander UV-Licht wahrnehmen können, sollte bewiesen sein...
 Aber auch bei den UV-GuFis fangen die besser (in meinem Gewässer), welche einen Kontrast haben, also zwei unterschiedliche Farben.

 Und ich denke auch, dass Fische "lernfähig" sind und im Laufe der Zeit "Erfahrungen" sammeln: die meisten Hersteller verwenden bei den UV-Farben gelb, grün und orange, manche noch pink/rosa...auf diese Köder beißen meist kleinere Exemplare, selten mal ein besserer.
 Ich habe einen Hersteller gefunden, der eine andere UV-Farbe in die Köder einbaut...auf diese Köder knallen die größeren Zettis. Entweder, weil Sie damit keine negativen Erfahrungen gemacht haben (wird halt nicht oder seltener verwendet) oder die Farbe ist "natürlicher" als gelb, orange oder hellgrün...


----------



## BigFishHunterNRW (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: UV-Aktive Köder - Was ist drann?*

Ich verwende uv-aktive Köder auch ganz gern mal bei trübem Wasser oder schlechten Sichtbedingungen.

Mir erschließt sich allerdings nicht warum manche uv-aktive Köder in der Nacht fischen!?!?!  Was soll das für einen Vorteil gegenüber normalen Farben haben???
Schließlich fällt ja Nachts kein uv-Licht mehr auf die Erde. ....


----------



## Pano (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: UV-Aktive Köder - Was ist drann?*

Hier ist auch mal ein interessanter Bericht von Uli Beyer zu "Farben unter Wasser"

http://www.uli-beyer.com/de/monstertechnik/koeder/102-farben-unter-wasser


----------



## fischbär (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: UV-Aktive Köder - Was ist drann?*

Solange keiner sagt, was UV aktiv bedeutet, kann man auch schlecht sagen, ob es was bringt.
Das Argument, dass Fische ja UV sehen können macht nur dann Sinn, wenn die Köder UV reflektieren.
Alles was ich aber auch hier bisher zum Thema gesehen habe fällt unter Fluoreszenz. Für den UV-Bereich bedeutet das: Schwarz, denn das UV Licht wird absorbiert und langwellig reemmitiert. Das macht also überhaupt gar keinen Sinn.
Ansonsten muss man bedenken, dass UV-Licht in trübes Wasser nur sehr wenig eindringt, da es schnell gestreut und von den Schwebeteilchen absorbiert wird. Die uv-aktiven Farben fluoreszieren also nur in klarem Wasser und oberflächennah. In den Bereichen würde aber auch eine helle Farbe reichen.
Eigentlich ist weiß die "UV-aktivste" Farbe überhaupt, denn sie wirft als einzige das UV-Licht zurück! Motoroil etc. schluckt es.
Um es zusammenzufassen: solange nicht direkt beschrieben wird, was UV aktiv bedeuten soll und wie genau es den Köder interessanter machen soll, ist es schlicht und einfach Marketingblabla.


----------



## cxppx19xx (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: UV-Aktive Köder - Was ist drann?*

Interressantes Thema wie ich finde.
Ich habe mich vor Tagen ein wenig auf die Suche gemacht und folgendes gefunden :

Licht und Farben unter Wasser

Fluo-Köder und Wasserfarben

Fluoreszierende Köderfarben

UV-aktive Köder

Köder für trübes Wasser

Motoroil-Köder

Köder für klares Wasser

Köderfarben für klares Wasser

Die Ultraviolette Wahrheit - Fluoreszierende Köder

Tetrachromat

Farbwahrnehmung

Farbwahrnehmung - Auge und Rezeptoren

Fische Sehvermögen

Uli Beyer

Wissenschaftlicher Bericht in Englisch


----------



## Fr33 (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: UV-Aktive Köder - Was ist drann?*

Servus,

Gert hatte geschrieben, dass es bewiesen sei, dass Barschartige also UV Licht wahrnehmen. Gibt dazu fundierte Quellen? 

Ich hab mal den Spaß gemacht und mit ner UV Lampe diverse Köder angestrahlt. So Klassiker wie Sea-Shads usw. Und dort wird eig mit den Licht hauptsächlich die eh schon vorhandenen Fluo-Farben verstärkt (also für unser Auge). Interessant finde ich aber die Farbe Motoroil.... die kurzen UV Wellen werden nicht zurückgeworfen, sondern durchdringen den Köder und der strahlt schön neon-gelb.

Fakt ist aber das UV Licht schonmal tiefer eindringt als andere Spektralfarben. Selbst mit Trübung des Wassers usw.... kommt doch nach wie vor ein Teil des UV Lichtes unten an. Wäre es da nicht doch denkbar, dass selbst ein minimales Glühen des Köders sich von anderen pot. Beutetieren abhebt? 

Beim Zander kann ich mir teils echt vorstellen, dass er was mit UV Licht anfangen könnte. Strahlt man Nachts seine Augen mal mit ner Lampe an, bekommt man diesen typischen Zander-Restlichtverstärker-Effekt zu sehen. Dieser fehlt mir aber beim Barsch.....was Gerds Barschariten Theorie widerlegen würde....


----------



## Trollwut (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: UV-Aktive Köder - Was ist drann?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Gert hatte geschrieben, dass es bewiesen sei, dass Barschartige also UV Licht wahrnehmen. Gibt dazu fundierte Quellen?
> 
> ...


Restlichtverstärkung heißt aber nur, dass eben vorhandenes Licht verstärkt wird, und hat mit UV-Licht nichts zu tun.  Der Barsch kann im Gegensatz zum Zander Restlicht eben nicht verstärken, deswegen leuchten seine Augen nachts nicht. Deine Taschenlampe gibt kein UV-Licht ab, du wirst ja nicht braun, wenn du dich damit anstrahlst 

Restlicht und UV-Licht sind zwei verschiedene Dinge

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fr33 (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: UV-Aktive Köder - Was ist drann?*

Moin,


das das 2 paar Schuhe sind, dachte ich mir schon. Hatte den Gedanken gestern nicht zuende gebracht. ich bin mal naiv von ausgegangen, dass der Zander recht lichtempfindliche Augen hat. Restlich verstärkt wahrnehmen kann und ich unterstelle jetzt auch mal, dass er kleinste Mengen abgestrahlten UV Lichts wahrnehmen kann.


----------



## fischbär (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: UV-Aktive Köder - Was ist drann?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> 
> Fakt ist aber das UV Licht schonmal tiefer eindringt als andere Spektralfarben. Selbst mit Trübung des Wassers usw.... kommt doch nach wie vor ein Teil des UV Lichtes unten an. Wäre es da nicht doch denkbar, dass selbst ein minimales Glühen des Köders sich von anderen pot. Beutetieren abhebt?



Nein. UV Licht wird stark gestreut und von Schwebeteilchen absorbiert. Deshalb dringt es in Wasser mit Trübung nicht tief ein. Da dringt normalerweise grünes Licht am tiefsten. Schau doch mal beim Tauchen im Sommer nach oben: sieht das blau oder grün aus?

Was man noch bei den Fluo-Farben vergisst ist, dass die ja selbst sehr schnell absorbiert werden. Die Köder fluoreszieren ja orange und rot oder gelb. Wie hoch ist die Chance, dass das Bisschen Licht soweit durchs Wasser dringt, dass es einen Zander erreicht, der den Köder sonst nicht gesehen hätte?

Und nochmal: was meist als UV-aktiv verkauft wird sind Fluoreszenzfarben und die haben mit der Sichtbarkeit im UV gar nichts zu tun, da sie im sichtbaren Bereich leuchten! Weiß ist im UV besser zu sehen als super-fluo-Motoroil-Chartreuse.

Hier mal was um meine Behauptungen zu untermauern:
http://www.seagrant.wisc.edu/Home/Topics/FishandFisheries/Details.aspx?PostID=1702


----------



## thanatos (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: UV-Aktive Köder - Was ist drann?*

um es vorweg zu nehmen ,glauben und Theorie sind für mich worte für
 nicht wissen.
 man kann die Lichtwellen messen das Auge des fisches untersuchen u.s.w. aber was wirklich im minigehirn als reiz ankommt können wir echt nicht wissen ,warum färben sich fische in der Tiefsee bunt wo wir doch erkannt haben wollen das eh nur alles schwarz-weiß zu sehen ist.warum fangen gefärbte maden in stark eutrophierten Gewässern wo es in 3 metern tiefe schon so dunkel ist das man die Hand nicht vor der Taucherbrille sieht besser???
 wer es mal genau wissen will sollte sich doch mal ein fischhirnchen implantieren lassen,alles andere ist eh nur raten und vermuten


----------

